# Alpha Legion for sale



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the following Alpha marines for sale:
10 Marines with bolters
7 Marines with Bolt pistols & Shield (CCW)
4 Marines with plasma guns
2 marines with Melta Guns
2 Marines with Flamers
3 unit chamions with Bolt pistol & Powerfist
1 Hero with Bolt pistol & Powerfist
















all the above have the front of the helmet removed & replaced with a lizardman head to create a dragon helmet (some of the marines may still need a bit of greenstuff to fill the join but most are finished) & metal alpha legion shoulder pad. 
8 possesed 








Lizardman heads & arms with cold one claws
6 Chaos Renegades








1 converted lord with magnetic weapons








All 44 Marines £40 plus postage
1 Defiler £25 plus postage








the defiler has a dragons head round the battle cannon and a magnatised turret and ccw. all the legs are seperate


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

oh if I had the money, in a heart beat...very cool


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey are you still selling this?


----------

